# Arborist Supplies



## Mirek (Nov 22, 2010)

Where is a good place to buy arborist equipment? Ropes especially.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 22, 2010)

baileys


----------



## Mirek (Nov 22, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> baileys



is baileys in the states or canada?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 22, 2010)

Mirek said:


> is baileys in the states or canada?



us


----------



## ATH (Nov 22, 2010)

I also like Sherrill. There are some things I get from Sherrill (mostly climbing equipment, etc), and other items from Baileys. Wesspur also has good prices on many items, but a little less selectoin it seems...

See other site sponsors in those blinking ads above.


----------



## BCbound (Nov 23, 2010)

Arborist Supply Company-----Calgary

Terrible website and not updated. Just give him a ring for the lastest stuff he has in stock. Fast shipping decent prices


----------



## Diesel Husky (Nov 24, 2010)

http://www.treestuff.com/ might have what your looking for... they are in the U.S. also...


----------

